# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Liberal media promotes anti-white racism

## ELOrocks17

http://www.antiwhitemedia.com/

Check it out--it is clear that the liberal media loves to bash white people by bieng so subtle in thier efforts. It is absolutely disgusting!

----------


## Gemini

Few want to understand this.  But you this is very, very common in the media.  I remember seeing a security company only using white males as the perpetrator in the burglaries for their numerous advertisements.  Utter shit.  

White people are not the scum they are often painted out to be.  As a white male, I'm not terribly popular when the topic of race comes up, because I see through this shit and will talk about it without reservation.

Truth hurts sometimes.  I could easily say screw it all and go white nationalist, but they don't have it all together and some have let hated sink to deeply into their hearts.
 @ELOrocks17

----------

usfan (05-15-2013)

----------


## littlejohn

It is a real issue. It has to be addressed. One action plan (that doesnt involve joining any groups ) is to read this -->http://www.justice.gov/oig/reports/2013/s1303.pdf

and then ask your congressman what is being done to address the serious issues reported in the IG report regarding the DOJ. 

Secondly (and this wont get you in trouble either ) ask your congressman if he can help you understand why white racism is racism and black racism is ideological polarization.  as an exercise, send that same question to Louis Farakahn. Hell, text the question to Michelle Obama, I heard she actually answers them sometimes. 

Thirdly, remember that the press is trying very hard to bait you. they get paid on click-throughs, and hope like hell they can incite you ... so be careful.
Try to use your daily interactions with people to balance whether or not shit is out of control.

----------


## Henry Krinkle

Once one's eyes are opened to this, one sees it everywhere. It's staggering the degree of anti-white propaganda. I started pointing it out to my wife last year, and now she speaks up when she sees it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Few want to understand this. But you this is very, very common in the media. I remember seeing a security company only using white males as the perpetrator in the burglaries for their numerous advertisements. Utter shit. 
> 
> White people are not the scum they are often painted out to be. As a white male, I'm not terribly popular when the topic of race comes up, because I see through this shit and will talk about it without reservation.
> 
> Truth hurts sometimes. I could easily say screw it all and go white nationalist, but they don't have it all together and some have let hated sink to deeply into their hearts.
> @ELOrocks17


It's very hard not to start hating the people that are facilitating this. It means danger for your own children and grandchildren in the future. And if you manage not to hate them, it doesn't matter because just being opposed to them, not going along with them, makes you hateful in their eyes.  Can't win really.

----------

Sheldonna (02-04-2014)

----------


## Guest

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/...l-correctness/

“In a land of freedom we are held hostage by the tyranny of political  correctness,” the NFL player wrote on his official Twitter account. He  followed up the post with a definition of the word, writing: “Tyranny-  ‘a condition imposed by some outside agency or force<living under the  tyranny of the clock’ or political correctness…”


 The Twitter commentary comes as some are pushing the NFL to change  the Redskins team name due to the racial implications of the Native  American moniker. Additionally, NBA player Jason Collins garnered an  abundance of media attention in the past week after coming out as the  first openly gay player on a major, professional American sports team.


Griffin’s post incited numerous politically-tinged criticisms.


 “Tyranny? Do we share a common reality?” one person tweeted back to  RGIII. “Loyalty to local racist named team fading…fading,” wrote  another.
 The Redskins quarterback and 2011 Heisman Trophy winner responded to  the backlash on Tuesday evening, writing, “If we speak..we say it the  wrong way If we do not speak we are cowards….”

----------


## Mister D

> Few want to understand this.  But you this is very, very common in the media.  I remember seeing a security company only using white males as the perpetrator in the burglaries for their numerous advertisements.  Utter shit.  
> 
> White people are not the scum they are often painted out to be.  As a white male, I'm not terribly popular when the topic of race comes up, because I see through this shit and will talk about it without reservation.
> 
> Truth hurts sometimes.  I could easily say screw it all and go white nationalist, but they don't have it all together and some have let hated sink to deeply into their hearts.
>  @ELOrocks17


I must say I'm  somewhat encouraged by the changing attitudes of whites. I am only speaking from my own experience but people seem less and less inclined to tolerate double standards and all this diversity happy talk.

----------

Henry Krinkle (05-01-2013)

----------


## Henry Krinkle

> I must say I'm  somewhat encouraged by the changing attitudes of whites. I am only speaking from my own experience but people seem less and less inclined to tolerate double standards and all this diversity happy talk.


It takes people willing to speak up and not fear the repercussions and it takes education of the ignorant. Lots of people know things aren't right, they just need the permission to voice their outrage. We can help facilitate that but we must be truly educated and we must impart the knowledge we have gained, through thoughtful discourse that neither insults the ignorant, nor allows us to be painted by the enemy's broad brush.

I think we are on the precipice of critical mass. The game is going to change.

----------


## Umm

Yeah, everyone knows that white people are always more intelligent than black people and that should be portrayed in every commercial. The ones on that site are totally racist towards us because we also know that every commercial carefully chooses actors based on their skin color to make white people look stupid in comparison. It's the same with movies. They're ignoring the books and making the main characters black! Like in the Hunger Games. The main character is obviously white in the book, but when casting for the movie they specifically asked for black people to audition for the part, and a black woman got it. And don't get me started on BET. Black people are represented everywhere else on television to the point where it's difficult to find anything aiming towards us whites. But if we asked for our own channel it would be considered racist.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yeah, everyone knows that white people are always more intelligent than black people and that should be portrayed in every commercial. The ones on that site are totally racist towards us because we also know that every commercial carefully chooses actors based on their skin color to make white people look stupid in comparison. It's the same with movies. They're ignoring the books and making the main characters black! Like in the Hunger Games. The main character is obviously white in the book, but when casting for the movie they specifically asked for black people to audition for the part, and a black woman got it. And don't get me started on BET. Black people are represented everywhere else on television to the point where it's difficult to find anything aiming towards us whites. But if we asked for our own channel it would be considered racist.


Sure.  Is it fun living in the 1960s all the time before we had a black secretary of state or black president?  It must have been the glory days for emotional people with Christ complexes.

----------


## Umm

There's a black president?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> There's a black president?


Can you believe it?  I can't.  White devils never vote for da blacks.

----------


## Umm

I guess blacks have really taken over now and are the majority. The world is going to end. Probably what the Mayan's predicted with the whole 2012 thing. That hasn't happened yet has it? I still need to prepare.

----------


## usfan

> I must say I'm  somewhat encouraged by the changing attitudes of whites. I am only speaking from my own experience but people seem less and less inclined to tolerate double standards and all this diversity happy talk.


Not with the liberals, though.  They are in a perpetual state of white guilt..  not THEIR guilt, of course, but they project it on everyone else.

----------

Canadianeye (05-15-2013),Gemini (05-15-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I guess blacks have really taken over now and are the majority. The world is going to end. Probably what the Mayan's predicted with the whole 2012 thing. That hasn't happened yet has it? I still need to prepare.


I'm sure that's what the white devils think.  The rest of us could give fucks.

----------


## garyo

The progressive right makes the KKK look like amateurs.

----------

Gemini (05-15-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> The progressive right makes the KKK look like amateurs.


Funny you mention that.  I heard that most of the racist organizations were started by left wingers.  Any truth to that?  Anybody know offhand?

----------


## usfan

> Funny you mention that.  I heard that most of the racist organizations were started by left wingers.  Any truth to that?  Anybody know offhand?


Let's see..

Margaret Sanger.. lefty.. eugenicist & racist, founder of planned parenthood.
Adolf Hitler.. lefty.. leader of national socialist party, anti capitalist, despot, practitioner of racial genocide.
KKK.. founded by democrats, trying to keep black people subjugated
Lyndon Johnson.. began the 'great society' & the war to stamp out poverty, by herding blacks into urban ghettos, providing minimal sustenance & removing incentives.
Mao.. championed the chinese race & persecuted any who were not the party ideal
Stalin.. pretty much the same as other despots & tyrants, using minorities as scapegoats.
Mussolini.  ditto

I do not know of any conservative political groups that have a racial bent in their charter.. those are all in the statist, big govt camp.

----------

Perianne (02-04-2014)

----------


## Gemini

> Let's see..
> 
> Margaret Sanger.. lefty.. eugenicist & racist, founder of planned parenthood.
> Adolf Hitler.. lefty.. leader of national socialist party, anti capitalist, despot, practitioner of racial genocide.
> KKK.. founded by democrats, trying to keep black people subjugated
> Lyndon Johnson.. began the 'great society' & the war to stamp out poverty, by herding blacks into urban ghettos, providing minimal sustenance & removing incentives.
> Mao.. championed the chinese race & persecuted any who were not the party ideal
> Stalin.. pretty much the same as other despots & tyrants, using minorities as scapegoats.
> Mussolini.  ditto
> ...


Most amusing, yet they claim to care so much about their precious minorities.  Whatever, they can have them at this point.  If after being waist deep in a pool of piranhas you finally figure out they are eating you to death you get what you deserve for being stupid.

----------

protectionist (03-27-2014)

----------


## usfan

I have always found it ironic how many on the left.. most of them devout darwinists.. suddenly become bleeding heart champions of human life. Instead of worrying about overpopulation, one of their biggest boogie men in the survival of the earth, they want to provide breeding grounds for unchecked population growth.. both by the welfare state & 'international aid', aka world redistribution.

It makes me realize that the issues they whine about are not really important to them but the destruction of capitalism, america, & the individual.

Margaret Sanger was an honest ideologue, without a hidden agenda. You cannot say that about leftists these days.

Most liberals are horrified at any suggestion of racism. Yet many promote a racist policy of welfare, that keeps the ghetto poor trapped in a gulag of dependence & racial discrimination. Many in the eugenics movement, including margaret sanger, the founder of planned parenthood, were at least consistent in their views.

_'organized charity itself is the symptom of a malignant social disease. Those vast, complex, interrelated organizations aiming to control and to diminish the spread of misery and destitution and all the menacing evils that spring out of this sinisterly fertile soil, are the surest sign that our civilization has bred, is breeding and perpetuating constantly increasing numbers of defectives, delinquents and dependents.' ~margaret sanger_

Sanger saw charity to the poor as destructive to the human race. She & other 'social biologists' preferred working with evolution to strengthen the human genetic pool, & through abortion & population control, limit the 'undesirables' who did most of the populating. They did not favor helping the poor, but sterilizing them. Social engineers saw aid to the poor as weakening the gene pool, since the fittest should survive, not the weak.

_'it [charity] encourages the healthier and more normal sections of the world to shoulder the burden of unthinking and indiscriminate fecundity of others; which brings with it, as i think the reader must agree, a dead weight of human waste. Instead of decreasing and aiming to eliminate the stocks that are most detrimental to the future of the race and the world, it tends to render them to a menacing degree dominant.' ~margaret sanger_

Classic liberals were more libertarian in their views of individual rights, & opposed the eugenics movement. Their roots were mostly religious.. Helping the poor & needy. They saw social biology as an enemy of humanity. But now that it has been sanctified by the progressives & the left as a 'women's rights' issue, liberals can support eugenics, abortion, population control, & all their racist roots without having to worry about the label of 'racist'.

----------

Gemini (05-16-2013)

----------


## Umm

> I do not know of any conservative political groups that have a racial bent in their charter.. those are all in the statist, big govt camp.


Found one easily in a quick google search. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Council...ative_Citizens Pretty sure there's more.




> liberals can support eugenics


Interestingly I have never talked to a liberal who has supported eugenics. All of the supporters I've talked to have been conservative. Racism can be found among any group, but today it's more easily found in conservatives. I surprisingly found a poll!

The poll finds that racial prejudice is not limited to one group of  partisans. Although Republicans were more likely than Democrats to  express racial prejudice in the questions measuring explicit racism (79  percent among Republicans compared with 32 percent among Democrats), the  implicit test found little difference between the two parties. That  test showed a majority of both Democrats and Republicans held anti-black  feelings (55 percent of Democrats and 64 percent of Republicans), as  did about half of political independents (49 percent). 

Interestingly the first state to adopt eugenics legislation was signed into law by a republican. It was stopped by a democrat. You don't even have to go that far back to find a republican who supports eugenics. http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2004/08/hart-a14.html

Not to say the democrat party has always been perfect, and I'm sure you could find at least one who supports it today, but I don't see it as a party issue but rather an issue that racism and bigotry is a problem among many.

----------


## usfan

> Found one easily in a quick google search. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Council...ative_Citizens Pretty sure there's more.
> Interestingly I have never talked to a liberal who has supported eugenics. All of the supporters I've talked to have been conservative. Racism can be found among any group, but today it's more easily found in conservatives. I surprisingly found a poll!
> The poll finds that racial prejudice is not limited to one group of  partisans. Although Republicans were more likely than Democrats to  express racial prejudice in the questions measuring explicit racism (79  percent among Republicans compared with 32 percent among Democrats), the  implicit test found little difference between the two parties. That  test showed a majority of both Democrats and Republicans held anti-black  feelings (55 percent of Democrats and 64 percent of Republicans), as  did about half of political independents (49 percent). 
> 
> Interestingly the first state to adopt eugenics legislation was signed into law by a republican. It was stopped by a democrat. You don't even have to go that far back to find a republican who supports eugenics. http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2004/08/hart-a14.html
> 
> Not to say the democrat party has always been perfect, and I'm sure you could find at least one who supports it today, but I don't see it as a party issue but rather an issue that racism and bigotry is a problem among many.


I basically agree, that it is more of an individual thing, rather than a party platform.  But your white supremacist group you linked to first said this:

_The CofCC was formed by various Republicans, Conservative Democrats, and some former members of the Citizens' Councils of America, sometimes called the White Citizens Council, a segregationist organization that was prominent in the 1960s and 1970s. Lester Maddox, the late former governor of Georgia, was a charter member.
_
You are aware what party Lester Maddox was in.. democrat.  But a lot of this is the changing definitions of 'conservative' & 'liberal'.  And historically, there were more democrats in the KKK than any other party.  But parties change, as do ideals & definitions.

I think the more descriptive way to label is more 'statist' vs. 'libertarian'.  Liberal & conservative have almost become meaningless slurs, depending on context.

And sorry, but i don't have much credibility for the AP poll, right before the last election.  That was pretty much obama campaign material, subtly hidden under the AP moniker.  The topic here, though, is anti white racism, which seems to be alive & well, especially in the (liberal?) media.

----------


## Guest

I think @Umm is confused.  What is more racist:  Declaring that blacks are too stupid to get a voter ID card, too frail and untalented to help themselves, too unintelligent to speak for themselves or saying that blacks are smart enough, talented enough, and intelligent enough to take control of their own lives?

I think liberals (many) are well-intentioned but they don't think it through.  There is a world of difference between compassion and pity.  One lifts someone up and the other holds them down.

This is why after 40+ years their Great Society has done little to help the black community in general.

----------

Gemini (05-16-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Liberals think that because Democrats treat blacks like the house slave instead of the field hand they're somehow doing a good thing by blacks.  If I were black I would be so insulted by these patronizing white people acting like I'm a retard who can't take care of my own business.

----------

The XL (06-27-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Can someone explain to me why a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is racist?    I read that it is racially insensitive to offer a non white student a PB&J sammie.

----------

Canadianeye (06-27-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Can someone explain to me why a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is racist?    I read that it is racially insensitive to offer a non white student a PB&J sammie.


It's not.  It's just media fabricated racial nonsense.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Can someone explain to me why a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is racist?    I read that it is racially insensitive to offer a non white student a PB&J sammie.


PETA claims milk is racist...so nothing surprises me much anymore.

Sammie. LOL. You're killing me CJ. I wonder if crackers are now off limits with cheese?

----------


## Magnum

> http://www.antiwhitemedia.com/
> 
> Check it out--it is clear that the liberal media loves to bash white people by bieng so subtle in thier efforts. It is absolutely disgusting!


Only a loser would believe that garbage.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Can someone explain to me why a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is racist?    I read that it is racially insensitive to offer a non white student a PB&J sammie.


Just gussing, but peanuts come from Virginia mainly.

----------


## Perianne

> Only a loser would believe that garbage.


I am assuming you don't live here.  It is unrelenting.  For example:




It is the black man satisfying the white girl.  While the other girl is disappointed by the creepy ol' white man.  That would NEVER be done in reverse.  I hate this commercial and get irritated every time I see it.  My daughter says I have an issue with commercials, lol.

----------


## The XL

> I am assuming you don't live here.  It is unrelenting.  For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the black man satisfying the white girl.  While the other girl is disappointed by the creepy ol' white man.  That would NEVER be done in reverse.  I hate this commercial and get irritated every time I see it.  My daughter says I have an issue with commercials, lol.


I think you're looking to far into that commercial.  

Maybe she's upset at the old guy, not because he's old or white, but because he got her a dollar?

----------


## Perianne

> I think you're looking to far into that commercial.  
> 
> Maybe she's upset at the old guy, not because he's old or white, but because he got her a dollar?


Whatever.....

----------


## Calypso Jones

I am having some issues with commercials myself. Did i actually see a commercial with an asian, caucasian and negro as a family unit? THAT was weird. And loads of commercials of black/white couples. It's like they're trying to make us believe that black women are okay with their men in relationships with white gals. 

And movies for kids. Madagascar...really. A giraffe is in love with a hippo? and actually isn't it rather insulting for a black actress to be the voice for a hippo? hmmmm. like interspecies dating and marriage. What is up with that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I think you're looking to far into that commercial. 
> 
> Maybe she's upset at the old guy, not because he's old or white, but because he got her a dollar?



I don't know.  I'm seeing a lot of commercials that portray white men in a bad light and make the black guy look like an intelligent hunk. We all know that's not the case unless he's conservative.

----------


## usfan

> I am assuming you don't live here.  It is unrelenting.  For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the black man satisfying the white girl.  While the other girl is disappointed by the creepy ol' white man.  That would NEVER be done in reverse.  I hate this commercial and get irritated every time I see it.  My daughter says I have an issue with commercials, lol.


I don't know, annie.. looks pretty harmless to me.  the state farm agents cover everyone in their commercials.  IMO, there's enough real bigotry toward whites without having to look so hard at something like this.. just my opinion, but i don't see any race issue here.

----------


## Perianne

> I don't know, annie.. looks pretty harmless to me.  the state farm agents cover everyone in their commercials.  IMO, there's enough real bigotry toward whites without having to look so hard at something like this.. just my opinion, but i don't see any race issue here.


People call me Peri, not Annie.  You are the first to ever call me that.  No big deal.  :Smile: 

Let us reverse it.  What if the white guy rewarded the girl and there was some creepy black guy in the background?  Would the blacks not fuss about it?

BTW, I have State Farm insurance, so it's not that big of a deal to me.  But it is very subtle.

On the other hand, maybe I am seeing things that are not there.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> People call me Peri, not Annie. You are the first to ever call me that. No big deal. 
> 
> Let us reverse it. What if the white guy rewarded the girl and there was some creepy black guy in the background? Would the blacks not fuss about it?
> 
> BTW, I have State Farm insurance, so it's not that big of a deal to me. But it is very subtle.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe I am seeing things that are not there.


It ain't that subtle.  They use these things to change the culture.   I don't want to see a one race world.  I prefer my race, my heritage.

----------

Gemini (06-27-2013),Perianne (06-27-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I am white.  My mother and father both were Finnish and could trace their roots back for generations.  I, too, like my race and heritage.

----------


## Gemini

> I am white.  My mother and father both were Finnish and could trace their roots back for generations.  I, too, like my race and heritage.


I guess you're in a minority then.  As odd as that may sound.

----------


## Perianne

> I guess you're in a minority then.  As odd as that may sound.


I'm not saying I am special.  I simply am one of the few who can do that.  I came to America and eventually married my husband, who was also white.  My daughter is only 50% Finnish and the other 50% consists of who knows how many different genes.  It doesn't matter;  I love her more than I love life regardless of her genes.

----------


## Guest

My mother is Russian, my father is Polish, but "slavs" but different variety.  Mom has the dark almost black brown hair and green eyes, dad has white blonde and blue eyes, both have the round faces and big eyes that we slavs have.  I look like my dad but have mom's coloring.

All that said...I'd make a messa babies with this dude:



I don't have a problem with going outside my "race"/"ethnicity" on principle.  I just don't normally find people of other races as attractive for whatever reason.  Maybe its culturally influenced, I don't know. 

There are exceptions like Diego Luna:

----------


## Perianne

> I don't have a problem with going outside my "race"/"ethnicity" on principle.  I just don't normally find people of other races as attractive for whatever reason.  Maybe its culturally influenced, I don't know.


Like you, I might date someone outside my race/ethnicity if I found them attractive.  I might date Allen West.  Geez, I love him!

----------


## Gemini

> I'm not saying I am special.  I simply am one of the few who can do that.  I came to America and eventually married my husband, who was also white.  My daughter is only 50% Finnish and the other 50% consists of who knows how many different genes.  It doesn't matter;  I love her more than I love life regardless of her genes.


Well when you get into the responsibility of parenthood.  It is important to love the child regardless of their origins.  I myself raise a half hispanic child that I personally had no involvement in creating.  

Do I love my little hashbrown?  Damn skippy.  Do I treat him differently?  Yes, out of necessity because he is different, in behavior, looks, and so on.  I treat him as equitably as my other children, and he is not unloved at all.  He makes for a fantastic older sibling as he is the nicest of the bunch.  As far as I am concerned he is mine for all intents and purposes.

As you said, love is much more important than differing genetic material.

----------


## Perianne

> I am assuming you don't live here.  It is unrelenting.  For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the black man satisfying the white girl.  While the other girl is disappointed by the creepy ol' white man.  That would NEVER be done in reverse.  I hate this commercial and get irritated every time I see it.  My daughter says I have an issue with commercials, lol.





> I think you're looking to far into that commercial.  
> 
> Maybe she's upset at the old guy, not because he's old or white, but because he got her a dollar?





> I don't know, annie.. looks pretty harmless to me.  the state farm agents cover everyone in their commercials.  IMO, there's enough real bigotry toward whites without having to look so hard at something like this.. just my opinion, but i don't see any race issue here.


And yet another smart black person with a loser whitey.




Just coincidence that it's always that way?

----------


## Trinnity

None of it is accidental. Commercials are very carefully crafted. At the very least, it's a conscious conforming to PC. Must NOT pub blacks in a bad light in any way ever, even if it's so remote as to be ridiculous. Mustn't offend PC. Oh noooooooooooooooo

----------

Perianne (02-04-2014),protectionist (03-27-2014),Roadmaster (02-05-2014)

----------


## usfan

I do agree that there is some oversensitivity.. for instance, any commercial with a bad guy, like in a house break in or identity theft, they are always white people.. the fear is to put a black man would be stereotyping, so they avoid it by always putting in a white person, like they commit most of the crimes.  It is pathetic fear of offending the PC police.  I'd be more impressed if the commercial producers would do what they wanted, &  not have to tippy toe around all these hot button issues.

----------

protectionist (03-27-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

Can't win ....but can't give in or give up, either.  It's a dilemma.  All we can do is hope and pray that the majority of Americans finally wakes up and stands up and says no to this leftist BS.  It's not looking promising though.  If the disaster that IS Obamacare didn't wake them up, nothing will.  Except maybe a nuke or two going off in a major US city.  But it may be too late by then.

----------


## sotmfs

LOL!Poor white folks like me just don't get it.I guess My self-esteem is adequate enough that I do not experience the anti white discrimination.

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> I do agree that there is some oversensitivity.. for instance, any commercial with a bad guy, like in a house break in or identity theft, they are always white people.. the fear is to put a black man would be stereotyping, so they avoid it by always putting in a white person, like they commit most of the crimes.  It is pathetic fear of offending the PC police.  I'd be more impressed if the commercial producers would do what they wanted, &  not have to tippy toe around all these hot button issues.


You have to remember that an advertisement is designed to either sway people's minds or to get your brand name recognized in order to make them buy your product. The last thing any company would want is negative publicity about their product. This makes advertisers a very skittish species.

----------


## ELOrocks17

> You have to remember that an advertisement is designed to either sway people's minds or to get your brand name recognized in order to make them buy your product. The last thing any company would want is negative publicity about their product. This makes advertisers a very skittish species.


That is why they risk offending 70% of the population while catering to 12%--total morons in advsrtising

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> That is why they risk offending 70% of the population while catering to 12%--total morons in advsrtising


That assumes that 70% WOULD be offended. You and I both know that is not the case. There is a large percentage of whites that do not see commercials and shows portraying whites as criminals as offensive.

----------

sotmfs (07-05-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I'm one of those folks.

If they look like folks I'd like?

I like them.

And, let's face it, COMMERCIALs aren't going to show some thug playing the Knock Out game,

and then strolling into Popeye's, eh?

For the longest, movies and TV did their best to homogenize us/US,

and it was WORKING,

up to the point that some zebra Kenyan was offered up.
with an Ace up his sleeve of :

I'm "black."

He *ISN"T* even BLACK ~ he's PART black.

Not only did the homogenization work, in our OUTLOOKS,

IT flukin' worked for bi-racial love,

and the melding of our "races."

Talk about your hoaxes ...

----------


## Magnum

It's often the case that accusing              someone of being racist is a knee-jerk reaction and a very              popular tactic among many blacks when they have conflict              or trouble with someone. For example, a couple is at a              predominantly white restaurant and their food is late or              their order is mixed up. A black couple will assume it was              done deliberately for racist reasons, whereas other              non-whites (Asians, Hispanics) will assume it was just an              innocent mistake. If a black man doesn't get promoted at              work and a white man does, the black man will assume this              is due to racism even if the white man has more              experience, education, and a better overall work record.              When asked to explain why American prisons are              disproportionately black, many blacks will claim that it's              because of racist cops, juries, and judges. So, what blacks are saying is that white people commit murders and              robberies just as often as black people but police              detectives abandon cases or don't pursue them with much              interest when they learn that the suspect is white. And              even if they do catch the white suspect, the jury will              ignore all the evidence and testimony in court and simply              let him go. I'm not sure why jurors would want to release              a murderer back onto the streets of their own city.              Apparently white people enjoy living among murderers.

----------


## protectionist

The worst anti-white racism is going on in the courts supported by the media.  The media coverage of both the Zimmerman trial and the Dunn trial were horrendous.  When Cris Cuomo interviewed Zimmerman it was more like a direct character assassination than an interview.  Pure go for the throat and destroy the guy.

And how often (if ever) did we hear about the crimes committed by Trayvon Martin ? (which were covered up by school police to protect the image of teenage black boys).  And in the Dunn case, I don't remember even once, hearing about the defense side of the case (possible dumping of a gun held by Jordan Davis).

Not much about the 2 old stooges, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, and how they got the whole Zimmerman thing changed from dropped charges to a murder trial, based on nothing.

----------


## protectionist

> LOL!Poor white folks like me just don't get it.I guess My self-esteem is adequate enough that I do not experience the anti white discrimination.


How do you know you haven't ?  Applied for any jobs that you didn't get, lately ?  When I applied for an assistantship in graduate school, I was turned down solely because I was not black (I'm 50% Danish;50% central American).  It was only after some investigation on my part that I found out affirmative action was the reason, and I had to pry to get to that point.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Everything about Trayvon's character ........Facebook postings and all were quashed by the courts and the media. They tried to railroad Zimmerman. However, I am not saying that Zimmerman is not a stupid asshole. He is. He should have backed off as the police 911 operator had told him. His actions were totally irresponsible. But that does not condone the scumbag gangbanger wannabe Trayvon's actions either.

----------


## protectionist

> Everything about Trayvon's character ........Facebook postings and all were quashed by the courts and the media. They tried to railroad Zimmerman. However, I am not saying that Zimmerman is not a stupid asshole. He is. He should have backed off as the police 911 operator had told him. His actions were totally irresponsible. But that does not condone the scumbag gangbanger wannabe Trayvon's actions either.


While not wanting to go too far off topic, I'll just say that the 911 operator's words were not consistent with what the state of Florida defines as a proper way of doing security.  Whether a licensed security guard, of just a neighborhood volunteer, you either do security or you don't.  Doing it requires a basic principle > Observe & Report.  In the case of a mobile suspect in a housing complex, that require following him so as to be able to Observe.

 Security people have long been fired for not following a suspect, allowing him to move out of sight, only to have him break in to an apartment and burglarize and even kill somebody (instead of being scared off or caught by security)

Police know police work.  Security know security work.  Each don't know much about the other.

----------


## sotmfs

> How do you know you haven't ?  Applied for any jobs that you didn't get, lately ?  When I applied for an assistantship in graduate school, I was turned down solely because I was not black (I'm 50% Danish;50% central American).  It was only after some investigation on my part that I found out affirmative action was the reason, and I had to pry to get to that point.


I know I have not.No,I got most of the jobs I applied for and the people that did get the jobs that I did not were Caucasian.

----------

